# WHAT ?? !



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.grandviewoutdoors.com/articles/3523-california-sen-kevin-de-leon-knows-nothing-about-guns#sthash.299vTHTs.dpbs

If this moron represents you in California, you really need to vote.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

My New Years resolution prevents me from saying what you're thinking.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Wow! You can't fix stupid.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

WOW is right, how did he ever get as far as he is now!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Check out the police officer behind him.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

You guy's are making this really hard!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Check out the police officer behind him.


 Ya I forgot to mention that in my post.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

just not enough chlorine in the gene pool..............


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

JTKillough said:


> My New Years resolution prevents me from saying what you're thinking.


Mine prevents me from thinking what you wanna say!!!!!

This just proves the seconds are getting shorter!!!

Just saying with out saying!!

Oxygen should be a controlled substance!!!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

isnt it just amazing how ignorance runs a country that was founded by such highly intelligent people


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It is Sneaky...... good thought !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

You cant fix stupid !! and most in this country are stupid !! thats why were in the mess we are and why Obama is where he is at , period !!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

What a rectal portal.

:hunter:


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2014)

He's been playin PS3 way too much....what a complete tard.....


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

​


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

bar-d said:


> What a rectal portal.
> :hunter:


That's funny, I don't care who you are lol


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I did a little brain exercise and some research on this because, I for one, feel (due to my New Years resolution) that one must have their facts straight. Or my ducks in a row, or crap wired tight, if you know what I mean. The honorable Mr. De Leon from California's "Ghost Gun" would fire at a rate of 3600 rounds per minute or rounds/pm. The Dillon Aero electrically powered Mini Gun has a fixed rate of 3000 round/pm. I don't know who made this so called "Ghost Gun", but I do know that a man portable system capable of firing that many rounds/pm is of interest to our military. That would be a great asset to wield in our ongoing efforts in Afghanistan......Just a thought, not sayin.


----------

